# HR34 (HMC) = Genie



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Just going over some materials and apparently the HR34 is going to be renamed "Genie" for the general public. I previously thought it was just a feature of the HR34, but no, the device itself will now be referred to as Genie.

Is there a worse name. Hopper and Joey has friendly connotation. Genie sounds like.... someone was desparate for a name that was easy to remember and wasn't creative enough to come up with something better. Last I checked the HR34 didn't grant wishes.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

smitbret said:


> Just going over some materials and apparently the HR34 is going to be renamed "Genie" for the general public. I previously thought it was just a feature of the HR34, but no, the device itself will now be referred to as Genie.
> 
> Is there a worse name. Hopper and Joey has friendly connotation. Genie sounds like.... someone was desparate for a name that was easy to remember and wasn't creative enough to come up with something better. Last I checked the HR34 didn't grant wishes.


Well, no, but it's also associated with opening garage doors....

Fortunately, whatever the name, it'll work the same. (both + and -)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm confused by it because unlike Dish's "Hopper" and "Joey" for two distinct units, "Genie" is only a single term which appeared after the C31 was officially released.

Therefore does "Genie" refer to just the HR34, or to the combo system of the HR34 when paired with one or more C31s?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HR34 = Genie
C31 = Genie Client
Feature = Genie Recommends


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> HR34 = Genie
> C31 = Genie Client
> Feature = Genie Recommends


OK, thanks;

That clears it up 

Irrespective as to whether the name "Genie" was a good choice or not of course ... :sure:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh well ...

OTOH, just saw this released in a 10/9/12 Genie FAQ DIRECTV Tech Tip;

*What is Genie?*



> Genie is the trademarked, external marketing name *for the entire HMC system, including both the Advanced
> Whole Home DVR (commonly known as the HMC Server or HR34) and either RVU‐capable televisions or DIRECTV
> Clients (such as the C31) that are installed with it.* Genie also references unique menu functionally that is available
> only with a Genie installation, such as Genie Recommends, which will recommend and even record programming
> based on the user's preferences.


Sign ... confusion over the true meaning of "Genie" reigns again ... 

Thanks anyhow though spartanstew


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh well ...
> 
> OTOH, just saw this released in a 10/9/12 Genie FAQ DIRECTV Tech Tip;
> 
> ...


How does this confuse you? Spartanstew was right. The HR34 is "Genie", the C31 is a "Genie Client" and the feature is called "Genie Recommends".


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> How does this confuse you? Spartanstew was right. The HR34 is "Genie", the C31 is a "Genie Client" and the feature is called "Genie Recommends".


Because the ATS team in Denver, CO. just stated in a latest Tech Tip that "Genie" is a trademark name for the whole system, HR34 and RVU clients combined as I quoted above.

Not just the HR34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's like when they started saying "Connected Home." What is connected home? Is it whole-home dvr? Yes. on-demand? yes. iPhone app? yes. 

It's all of the above, and it's also the signal that travels over the cable that allows all of it to work. 

I'm not going to speak for DIRECTV but I don't see any need to be confused. The whole system is called Genie, which is better than saying "The Hopper-Joey System". Genie includes the Genie HD DVR with Genie Recommends and the Genie Client. 

It's like saying the iPhone has iOS, iPhoto and iMovie. All those i's don't confuse you, they help you feel like everything is going to work together.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Agree with Stuart. There's the Genie DVR or just Genie, because without it you can't have a Genie environment. Then there's the Genie Client (C31), and there's a feature on the Genie DVR, that's accessible from the Genie clients as well, that is called Genie Recommends.

It also all plays nice with H2x and HR2x systems.

Great stuff.

It's nice to see the beast DVR have a cool name.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Because the ATS team in Denver, CO. just stated in a latest Tech Tip that "Genie" is a trademark name for the whole system, HR34 and RVU clients combined as I quoted above.
> 
> Not just the HR34.


The "system" is based on the HR34, aka "Genie". In order to use the "system" an any room other than where the "system" is you must have a client. The client is the C31, aka "Genie Client". And the "recommendation" feature is called "Genie Recommends". It's clearly labled in the UI.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

So how do I get it to open the garage door?


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Do we all get three wishes?


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

DirecTV wants the HR34 to be referred to as "Genie". "HR34" will be reserved for technical documentation and discussion.

*HR34 = Genie
C31 = Genie Client
Feature = Genie Recommends*

This is the correct naming.

Sometimes I wish someone from Dish would get involved in things like this. DirecTV always seems to find a way to make things confusing.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> The "system" is based on the HR34, aka "Genie". In order to use the "system" an any room other than where the "system" is you must have a client. The client is the C31, aka "Genie Client". And the "recommendation" feature is called "Genie Recommends". It's clearly labled in the UI.


But shouldn't it be said then that "Genie" is really a system term, comprising a "Genie HMC Server?" (the HR34 as the main part), "Genie Client(s)," and the optional "Genie Recommends" feature located on the "Genie Server?" 

Anyhow, OK I get the point;

Its all about semantics where it appears that Genie specifically refers to the HR34 HMC, but loosely as an umbrella term for the whole system I guess.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

??

The naming schema couldn't be much clearer.

[I like it, too, though that and two bucks will get me a small cuppa.]

Edit- my comment was on smitbret's post.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

HoTat2 said:


> But shouldn't it be said then that "Genie" is really a system term, comprising a "Genie HMC Server?" (the HR34 as the main part), "Genie Client(s)," and the optional "Genie Recommends" feature located on the "Genie Server?"
> 
> Anyhow, OK I get the point;
> 
> Its all about semantics where it appears that Genie specifically refers to the HR34 HMC, but loosely as an umbrella term for the whole system I guess.


I just know that the training I just went over says that Genie is the public name for HR34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But shouldn't it be said then that "Genie" is really a system term, comprising a "Genie HMC Server?" (the HR34 as the main part), "Genie Client(s)," and the optional "Genie Recommends" feature located on the "Genie Server?"
> 
> Anyhow, OK I get the point;
> 
> Its all about semantics where it appears that Genie specifically refers to the HR34 HMC, but loosely as an umbrella term for the whole system I guess.


Yeahhhhh......

You could call it a Genie DVR or Genie Server if that bothers you.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

smitbret said:


> I just know that the training I just went over says that Genie is the public name for HR34.


Thanks for the correct info on that. It makes a lot of sens to me, and I hope not many trip over it. (in either sense of the phrase!)


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

smitbret said:


> I just know that the training I just went over says that Genie is the public name for HR34.


What training are you looking at? Everything I have seen directly from DirecTV has called the system "Genie" and the HR34 "Advanced Whole Home DVR".

I suppose it doesn't really matter. I know what the customer means when they use TiVo in place of a DVR, or what CSRs mean when they call the PI the SWM Box.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dielray said:


> *What training are you looking at?* Everything I have seen directly from DirecTV has called the system "Genie" and the HR34 "Advanced Whole Home DVR".
> 
> I suppose it doesn't really matter. I know what the customer means when they use TiVo in place of a DVR, or what CSRs mean when they call the PI the SWM Box.


The same that I saw.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jahgreen said:


> Do we all get three wishes?


I think DirecTV should use a computer generated Barbara Eden from _I Dream of Jeannie_ to be the spokesperson for the new products. The real Ms. Eden could add her voice.

Then people would be really confused. Is it Genie or Jeannie?

Actually, I like the family relationship in Hopper and Joey. Genie does nothing for me.

We have three things: the main unit (HR34), a sub unit (C31) and a program (Genie Recommends). I'd like something that connects the three.

Pay whatever George Lucas wants to make them Yoda, Luke and The Force.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But shouldn't it be said then that "Genie" is really a system term, comprising a "Genie HMC Server?" (the HR34 as the main part), "Genie Client(s)," and the optional "Genie Recommends" feature located on the "Genie Server?"
> 
> Anyhow, OK I get the point;
> 
> Its all about semantics where it appears that Genie specifically refers to the HR34 HMC, but loosely as an umbrella term for the whole system I guess.


You really need to just let it go and move on...


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Carl Spock said:


> I think DirecTV should use a computer generated Barbara Eden from _I Dream of Jeannie_ to be the spokesperson for the new products. The real Ms. Eden could add her voice.
> 
> Then people would be really confused. Is it Genie or Jeannie?
> 
> ...


This sums it up.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Actually, I like the family relationship in Hopper and Joey. Genie does nothing for me.





smitbret said:


> This sums it up.


Same here. When I think of "Genie" I think of the granting of wishes. What in the world does that have to do with a server - client relationship?

The fact that this was known by a completely different name 5 or 6 weeks ago speaks volumes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But shouldn't it be said then that "Genie" is really a system term, comprising a "Genie HMC Server?" (the HR34 as the main part), "Genie Client(s)," and the optional "Genie Recommends" feature located on the "Genie Server?"
> 
> Anyhow, OK I get the point;
> 
> Its all about semantics where it appears that Genie specifically refers to the HR34 HMC, but loosely as an umbrella term for the whole system I guess.


Maybe this will clear it up for you, DirecTV saying what we've already been saying. One exception, they refer to the C31 as the "Genie Mini Client".

http://support.directv.com/app/answ...sion/L3RpbWUvMTM1MDAxMjIwOC9zaWQvMmQ3ZGV2OGw=


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sounds too pretentious... and pompous


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

P Smith said:


> sounds too pretentious... and pompous


With all the talk of Barbara Eden in the younger days, I can't find any episodes of "I Dream of Jeannie" on my "Genie" or "Genie Recommends". Bummer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

codespy said:


> With all the talk of Barbara Eden in the younger days, I can't find any episodes of "I Dream of Jeannie" on my "Genie" or "Genie Recommends". Bummer.


Poor dumb "Genie" ... 
I's like to ask your dog to find and bring here an iPhone, white only, model 4GS.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> sounds too pretentious... and pompous


You think that's bad, you should read the official Genie press release. A lot of misleading information going on in that one.

For starters, there's the implication that the Genie system can drive eight TVs (four watching the same program).

The whopper is the claim that a "receiver" isn't required for each TV. Given the paucity of RVU client TVs in customer's hands, I'd have to say that this is, at best, an infinitely high tensile stretch of the truth. They're getting a lot ahead of themselves by talking about RVU enabled gaming consoles and Blu-ray players. I get a kick out of the "without seeing a box" claim. The C31 didn't invent the concept of concealing or remoting the receiver.

"Most advanced and intuitive" has certainly not been decided at this point.

I'm not sure how well the "one receiver serves the entire home" claim works with so many expressing desire for a second (and sometimes even subsequent) HR34.

I suspect that the "Start Over" feature doesn't work much at all like the press release suggests; implying that if you miss the beginning of any show, you simply rewind. Geeze guys, if the beginning of the show was something you could rewind to, you could have selected to watch it from the beginning.

The HR34+clients will likely be a great system but the marketroids fabricating the press releases need to back way off on the misleading implications and attributions.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Considering that my 3-room, multi-DVR, whole home DVR setup is connected with ethernet cable and not DECA (I won't get into the lengthy explanation as to why, but I'm quite satisfied), if I were to get an HR34, is it mandatory that I get a DECA setup or can I stick with what is working for me now?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You would need coax networking to run the C31s, yes.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So getting an HR34 with my current all-ethernet Whole Home setup wouldn't work unless I got a DECA kit or something similar?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Considering that my 3-room, multi-DVR, whole home DVR setup is connected with ethernet cable and not DECA (I won't get into the lengthy explanation as to why, but I'm quite satisfied), if I were to get an HR34, is it mandatory that I get a DECA setup or can I stick with what is working for me now?


As Stuart mentioned, the coax run from the HR34 to the C31(s) would be network coax only. Although it is not mandatory, you can theoretically run a hybrid system in which the only "legs" running on DECA would be any feed going to a C31. If you were to integrate just the HR34 into your current system, again theoretically, you would not need to get a DECA setup. (But it does have to be SWiM connected). The other receivers can still be connected to the network via ethernet. You would just need a BSF or CCK to isolate the DECA (coming from the HR34 as it does not shut off with an ethernet connection) from the rest of the receivers.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Neither the C31 nor H25 have an Ethernet port.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> So getting an HR34 with my current all-ethernet Whole Home setup wouldn't work unless I got a DECA kit or something similar?


It would be unsupported, but it you can still add an HR34 to your system and still be able to use whole home via ethernet only. A BSF or CCK would be needed to isolate the DECA signal coming from the HR34 to the rest of the receivers.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Neither the C31 nor H25 have an Ethernet port.


Right, the feed from the HR34 to the C31 (or an H25) would be DECA, but could work with a hybrid system in which the other ethernet-attached receivers would be isolated from the DECA using a BSF or CCK.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, what's a "BSF" and "CCK" again? For some reason I keep thinking of something rather pornographic. :eek2:


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Lord Vader" said:


> OK, what's a "BSF" and "CCK" again? For some reason I keep thinking of something rather pornographic. :eek2:


BSF = Band Stop Filter
CCK = Cinema Connection Kit


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DBSNewbie said:


> Right, the feed from the HR34 to the C31 (or an H25) would be DECA, but could work with a hybrid system in which the other ethernet-attached receivers would be isolated from the DECA using a BSF or CCK.


The problem here is that your only practical option for "ethernet-attached receivers" is one of a handful of last year's model Samsung televisions. The readily available alternative (C31) pretty effectively forces a DECA transition at some level.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I find both sat providers operate on similar marketing tactics and a lot of "the other guy lies" posturing stuff as well. Its almost difficult to sort these ads out from political "endorsements".

They are in a competitive market space and they are big corporations. The decision makers steering these universes are far removed from the operational realities.

Lines are drawn in the sand, deadlines made based on things mandated by those far removed from the work. Then promised upline which then goes out to investors making it career limiting to retract.

The simple truth is the competitive nature of the market space is driven by these perceptions and not the realities. What is bad is that this is big business everyday across all horizontal and vertical slices. Direct TV and Dish are just examples of common business practices these days.

Don "I find filtering press releases through jive, swedish chef, or valspeak makes them far more palatable to read" Bolton



harsh said:


> You think that's bad, you should read the official Genie press release. A lot of misleading information going on in that one.
> 
> For starters, there's the implication that the Genie system can drive eight TVs (four watching the same program).
> 
> ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lugnutathome said:


> I find both sat providers operate on similar marketing tactics and a lot of "the other guy lies" posturing stuff as well. Its almost difficult to sort these ads out from political "endorsements".


They must be enjoying some big benefits from misleading customers to draft up such big fantasies.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"harsh" said:


> You think that's bad, you should read the official Genie press release. A lot of misleading information going on in that one.
> 
> For starters, there's the implication that the Genie system can drive eight TVs (four watching the same program).
> 
> ...


Where do you see mentioned that it can drive 8 TV's?

With regard to people wanting multiple HR34's, DirecTV has determined that most consumers won't typically need that. Even though I am a power user, if I didn't frequent this site, I would probably be fine with just a HR34 and at most an additional DVR.

As for the Start Over feature, it works exactly as the press release suggests. If you are changing channels and come upon a channel that has Start Over capability, you can just rewind to the start of the show. If you had a HR34, you would see how easy it is, but...

- Merg


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

With regard to people wanting multiple HR34's said:


> Some people are just too accepting. Who is Directv to determine what I as a long term customer and power user typically need? I have a HR34, HR24, and H24 and want to swap out the H24 for another HR34. What ever happened to the customer is always right?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

macfan601 said:


> Some people are just too accepting. Who is Directv to determine what I as a long term customer and power user typically need? I have a HR34, HR24, and H24 and want to swap out the H24 for another HR34. What ever happened to the customer is always right?


Not you, but the typical user.

First, the HR34s are- or at least were a short time ago- in short supply.
Second, I suspect there are engineering matters that need extra programming (meaning software dev. time) when two '34s are in the mix.


----------



## fsucello (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe Stupid Question Alert...Ok, so I have an HR34 and two H25s. I had this installed about 2 months ago. So, now the HR34 is called the "genie". Am I missing out on anything with my current installation or has it just been renamed? I know the CR31s are smaller boxes, but other than that, is there some software difference? What about the "Catch up on past episodes,
as far back as 5 weeks"? Can I do that now and don't realize it?

Is there a software upgrade to thie "Genie recommends" thing?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just renamed.
C31's are completely different than H25's. Check out the First Look HERE. 
You can't do the "catch up" feature, nor can anyone else at the moment.
Yes, you will receive a software update at some point that includes Genie Recommends.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

It is just *renamed*

"Catch up on past episodes, as far back as 5 weeks"? Can I do that now and don't realize it?
No, Stuart posted in another thread it is a future feature


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> Where do you see mentioned that it can drive 8 TV's?


The RVU technology section of the press release mentions that you can connect "up to" 8 RVU-enabled TVs such that DVR service can be enjoyed on every TV. There is no mention of a limit so the implication is that you can be enjoying "Full HD DVR functionality - in every connected room" all at once.

The Start Over topic doesn't speak to any limitations on the feature. A review on one of the blog sites says that the feature works with any channel at any time of the day.

Press releases aren't designed for the people that have the equipment and know when they see something that isn't right. They are designed to lure the unsuspecting in and trap them into a two year commitment with something less than was suggested.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Astute analysis! 

You probably have learned as well, by now, that drinking the right beer doesn't bring the babes flocking to your side.....


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

macfan601 said:


> Some people are just too accepting. Who is Directv to determine what I as a long term customer and power user typically need? I have a HR34, HR24, and H24 and want to swap out the H24 for another HR34. What ever happened to the customer is always right?


That's kind of funny, coming from an admitted "macfan" :lol:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Some people are just too accepting. Who is Directv to determine what I as a long term customer and power user typically need? I have a HR34, HR24, and H24 and want to swap out the H24 for another HR34. What ever happened to the customer is always right?


There are technical reasons at this time why they aren't allowing multiple hr34s on people's accounts. That will change in the future after some updates to the firmware, but I have the impression it's not a this year thing, its a sometime next year thing.

This was not an arbitrary decision on their part determining what you do and do not need.

Needless to say, I want more than one to, but I understand the reasons.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> There are technical reasons at this time why they aren't allowing multiple hr34s on people's accounts.


Technical reasons like a legacy LNB and SWiM16 being required?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> Technical reasons like a legacy LNB and SWiM16 being required?


No, though they are required.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> There are technical reasons at this time why they aren't allowing multiple hr34s on people's accounts. That will change in the future after some updates to the firmware, but I have the impression it's not a this year thing, its a sometime next year thing.
> 
> This was not an arbitrary decision on their part determining what you do and do not need.
> 
> Needless to say, I want more than one to, but I understand the reasons.


What are the technical reasons? There are multiple people on this site who have more than one HR34.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

raott said:


> What are the technical reasons? There are multiple people on this site who have more than one HR34.


Bingo!!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"raott" said:


> What are the technical reasons? There are multiple people on this site who have more than one HR34.


And they are experiencing the issues. 

The c31 is part of the problem and it just hit. I am sure it will get worked out in time.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

DirecTV has Trademark application 85626387 for the mark "GENIE" with the US Patent & Trademark Office for the following goods and services: (For those of you who aren't trademark attorneys, class 9 is electronic devices and software, class 38 is telecommunications services, and class 41 is entertainment & educational services.)

Class 009: Set-top boxes; digital video recorders and players; computer operating software for use with set-top boxes and digital video recorders and players

Class 038: Satellite television broadcasting; Satellite transmission services; Broadcasting programs via a global computer network; Video-on-demand transmission services; transmission of pay-per-view television and other audio, video, and audiovisual material; Electronic transmission of data via global computer networks, wireless networks and electronic communication networks; Providing user access to telecommunication networks for transmission or receipt of data

Class 041: Entertainment services, namely, providing information on entertainment in the nature of television programs, movies, and multimedia content

Source link to USPTO: http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=doc&state=4006:roo3md.2.1


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"inkahauts" said:


> And they are experiencing the issues.
> 
> The c31 is part of the problem and it just hit. I am sure it will get worked out in time.


Again, what are the issues?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe what they are talking about is trying to get a C31 client to work on a system with two HR34 servers. I think there are problems like it only being able to see one HR34 at a time, and in order to switch which HR34 it sees you pretty much have to delete the device from your account and then add it again, and I think a CSR has to do it. Obviously that is not something that DirecTV wants to have to happen, so they get around it for now by only allowing one HR34 on an account. That way the C31 will only have one HR34 to talk to and it avoids those issues.

My guess is once they figure out how to make the C31 work with multiple RVU servers easily (HR34s are the only ones out now), then DirecTV will consider allowing more than one HR34 per account.

I do think they have to work on this though, because eventually I believe we will start seeing stuff like RVU Blu-Ray players/changers, etc that can also work as a server. That means that the C31 will have to be able to talk to both the HR34 and the Blu-Ray player and switch back and forth easily.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't forget other 'server' [HR44] is coming - gamma testing undergoing (based on a fact of spooling FW for it).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Don't forget other 'server' [HR44] is coming - gamma testing undergoing (based on a fact of spooling FW for it).


A new model coming down the pipe doesn't change much; especially if it only adds the capability for one more client session or more factory-installed storage.

Many of those who lust for one or more additional HR34 haven't expressed much interest in clients; their interests don't seem to require a more powerful server.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe what they are talking about is trying to get a C31 client to work on a system with two HR34 servers. I think there are problems like it only being able to see one HR34 at a time, and in order to switch which HR34 it sees you pretty much have to delete the device from your account and then add it again, and I think a CSR has to do it.


This seems more like a business decision than a practical necessity.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I received an e-mail about a "special offer" and a phone number for more information. The CSR said I could get a "whole home" system and installation for free and would only pay $3 per month for the service. He said what he was offering did not involve a new receiver, just networking and installation, but I could purchase a Genie for $599.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Beerstalker" said:


> I believe what they are talking about is trying to get a C31 client to work on a system with two HR34 servers. I think there are problems like it only being able to see one HR34 at a time, and in order to switch which HR34 it sees you pretty much have to delete the device from your account and then add it again, and I think a CSR has to do it. Obviously that is not something that DirecTV wants to have to happen, so they get around it for now by only allowing one HR34 on an account. That way the C31 will only have one HR34 to talk to and it avoids those issues.
> 
> My guess is once they figure out how to make the C31 work with multiple RVU servers easily (HR34s are the only ones out now), then DirecTV will consider allowing more than one HR34 per account.
> 
> I do think they have to work on this though, because eventually I believe we will start seeing stuff like RVU Blu-Ray players/changers, etc that can also work as a server. That means that the C31 will have to be able to talk to both the HR34 and the Blu-Ray player and switch back and forth easily.


Thank you, I hadn't read about that issue yet. That explains a lot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> *A new model coming down the pipe doesn't change much;* especially if it only adds the capability for one more client session or more factory-installed storage.
> 
> Many of those who lust for one or more additional HR34 haven't expressed much interest in clients; their interests don't seem to require a more powerful server.


Really ? Then you lost a grip of the thread.

We're talking about artificial constrain of mutli HMCs setups with one model HR34 now.
I'm pointing: there will be other HMC model soon, so it will pop up more questions about multiple HMC devices in one account.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"harsh" said:


> This seems more like a business decision than a practical necessity.


You'd be wrong.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Beerstalker" said:


> I believe what they are talking about is trying to get a C31 client to work on a system with two HR34 servers. I think there are problems like it only being able to see one HR34 at a time, and in order to switch which HR34 it sees you pretty much have to delete the device from your account and then add it again, and I think a CSR has to do it. Obviously that is not something that DirecTV wants to have to happen, so they get around it for now by only allowing one HR34 on an account. That way the C31 will only have one HR34 to talk to and it avoids those issues.
> 
> My guess is once they figure out how to make the C31 work with multiple RVU servers easily (HR34s are the only ones out now), then DirecTV will consider allowing more than one HR34 per account.
> 
> I do think they have to work on this though, because eventually I believe we will start seeing stuff like RVU Blu-Ray players/changers, etc that can also work as a server. That means that the C31 will have to be able to talk to both the HR34 and the Blu-Ray player and switch back and forth easily.


----------

